# Switching from Raw to Kibble



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Jazz is now 11 months. She's been fed raw right from the beginning, but has always been an incredibly picky eater. She's never been crazy about her food and often would sniff it and walk away, much more interested in play. I've tried many different combinations of raw and top dressings from adding salmon oil to green tripe to parmesan cheese. I've even tried adding pro enzymes. All have worked initially, but then we're back to square one with her losing interest and not eating much or not at all. I've tried the 15 minute rule, but she could care less. I should add that this is my 3rd dog being raw fed and the first who appears to be not food motivated. Now enter Bella the Boxer. My son's dog, who we are pet sitting for the winter for him as his work has taken him North and taking Bella with him was not a good option. Bella is fed kibble, Hills prescription diet to be exact. Not my dog so switching her to raw is not an option. Anyhow ... Jazz always seemed more interested in what was in Bella's dish than what was in hers, so in desperation, I tried giving her kibble. She ate it all! It's been two weeks now and she is still eating all the food in her dish in 15 minutes or less. Don't know if this is the "new" flavour of the month for her or what, but for now it's working. Can it be that she prefers and/or digests kibble better than raw? Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I can only offer a couple of thoughts-
FYI kibble manufacturers add special flavor enhancements. I don't know it for a fact but if you look at the ingredient list for Hills, you have to wonder what they did to get any carnivore interested in nibbling that.
It is possible Jazz just doesn't like raw. I am sure she is not the only dog that prefers kibble.

As stated, I can only offer a few thought. I would suggest you try some high quality kibble of assorted "real" flavors and if she eats and poos and feels good, be happy.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks, Lynn. Yes, I also wonder whether it's some kind of flavour enhancer in the kibble or whether it's simply a case of "I'll have what she's having". Only time will tell I suppose. It's just that I've never had a dog that didn't go nuts over raw. If it turns out that she does in fact prefer kibble, so be it. I'll get over it. While I'm a firm believer in feeding raw, it just goes to show me that, like children, each of my dogs have been different in so many different ways, including their taste in food. At least she's eating!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

You may be right, Graciesmom. It may be a competition thing. Since she's eating and apparently feeling just fine, I'd give it some time. After a month or so, she may get tired of the kibble or not. You may want to feed separate and see what happens. I'd probably just observe for a few weeks right now since you said she hasn't been eating well prior to this.

Good luck. It's always interesting living with a GSD


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, life certainly is interesting with a GSD. A breed like no other and I LOVE it! Maybe it's because they teach me new things and make me question my pre-conceived ideas, so not only do I teach them and make them think, they return the favour tenfold .


----------

